# TTS APR Stage 1 power claim figures



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

322bhp - from stage 1!

I am always a little sceptical of tuning company marketing figures but that seems crazy for a stage 1 tune when Revo, APS GIAC etc sit around 300-305 for stage 1 i.e. just a single flash with no supporting mods.

Anyone able to shed any light on this? Ultimately any tuner will be altering the same tables within the ECU code - are they really doing something that different to the others?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi

I had my tts remapped at vagcheck and had around 320-325 bhp with just a remap and i had a dsg gearbox :twisted:


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

sTTranger said:


> hi
> 
> I had my tts remapped at vagcheck and had around 320-325 bhp with just a remap and i had a dsg gearbox :twisted:


what torque where you running..?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

cant remember :lol:

Talk to wak (i had the dsg gearbox so had to limit the torque) Or morgan at vagcheck, they will explain all to you, they are geniuses, I am actually waiting for my ttrs which i will most likely take to them 

My tts was so quick, it was of the line in no time, cant remember who it was at the kent meet, took them for a spin and he had the stock tts, even he was amazed at the acceleration


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> cant remember :lol:
> 
> Talk to wak (i had the dsg gearbox so had to limit the torque) Or morgan at vagcheck, they will explain all to you, they are geniuses, I am actually waiting for my ttrs which i will most likely take to them
> 
> My tts was so quick, it was of the line in no time, cant remember who it was at the kent meet, took them for a spin and he had the stock tts, even he was amazed at the acceleration


That was me Dave and I still haven`t been the same since :lol: :lol: :lol:

But yes I was well impressed with the difference and will have mine done as soon as the warranty runs out


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey ttrev, why you waiting, you should get down there now 

Im trying to figure out where to get the ttrs done. sportec i think it is, is offering to cover the 3 year audi warranty if there map is responsible for any damage. For £1200 that sounds great, but will be as good as goin to vagcheck :?

im stumped


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> hey ttrev, why you waiting, you should get down there now
> 
> Im trying to figure out where to get the ttrs done. sportec i think it is, is offering to cover the 3 year audi warranty if there map is responsible for any damage. For £1200 that sounds great, but will be as good as goin to vagcheck :?
> 
> im stumped


Dave

Someone told me that if you go to ABT then it doesn`t invalidate the warranty , not sure if this is true or not so going to speak to the dealer.

Trev


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

sTTranger said:


> cant remember :lol:
> 
> Talk to wak (i had the dsg gearbox so had to limit the torque) Or morgan at vagcheck, they will explain all to you, they are geniuses, I am actually waiting for my ttrs which i will most likely take to them
> 
> My tts was so quick, it was of the line in no time, cant remember who it was at the kent meet, took them for a spin and he had the stock tts, even he was amazed at the acceleration


Yeah i have the dsg too.. But cant talk to wak since i'm in greece.. But was thinking between Revo and Giac for my remap..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That would make for a good road trip 

I havent had any experience of those so i cant say. There maybe some1 alond soon hopefully who had, then mabe they can help.

ROAD TRIP?


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

sTTranger said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That would make for a good road trip
> 
> ...


Not for me thank you.. I spent too many years of my life in miserable London.. I wont be driving back there anytime soon.. Maybe just fly for a couple of days.. But you should arrange a road trip to Greece.. lol


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

funily enough i am on the italy trip in May


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sTTranger said:


> hi
> 
> I had my tts remapped at vagcheck and had around 320-325 bhp with just a remap and i had a dsg gearbox :twisted:


I'd be somewhat sceptical of those number.
Without putting it on a RR, they could tell you 500bhp and you'd not know any better.

Everyone else gets around 305-10 with the std S engine (be it TT or A3)


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

OK, so reference my initial post then, we believe 320+ from stage 1 is optimistic at best...?

Has anyone had the Revo stage 1 tune on their car?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

All I know is I tried Revo and GIAC prior to APR. Neither of them performed as the APR. 
Nor did they have the continual worldwide development which resulted in my APR remap reaching great things a couple of months ago.
I have since spent a not inconsiderable amount of money going to APR Stage II+ , a path the other two don't offer.
Next will be APR Stage III


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Senator said:


> All I know is I tried Revo and GIAC prior to APR. Neither of them performed as the APR.
> Nor did they have the continual worldwide development which resulted in my APR remap reaching great things a couple of months ago.
> I have since spent a not inconsiderable amount of money going to APR Stage II+ , a path the other two don't offer.
> Next will be APR Stage III


 [smiley=dude.gif] Yeah Stage 3!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

ross2280 said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


 I think it was torque bo locks. :lol:


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone has hard numbers on the APR? I am thinking of chipping my car this week. I will try their 6 hours trial, most likely on Friday. A good dyno run would be good.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Jul 16, 2011)

I have APR Stage I on my 2011 TTS, havent dynoed it but its FAF!


----------

